# Megatron Vs The Fallen Vs Sentinel Prime



## Deleted member 45015 (Nov 9, 2011)

Megatron from Transformers.
The Fallen from Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen.
Sentinel Prime from Transformers: Dark of the Moon.

*Stipulations:* No Cosmic Rust Gun for Sentinel Prime
*State of Mind: *Intent to Kill
*Location: *Times Square


----------



## sonic546 (Nov 9, 2011)

Sentinel struck me as the better fighter.  The Fallen really didn't show much from what I remember.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Nov 9, 2011)

The Fallen wins. He had telekinesis and when he arrived he pretty much soloed the autobots if I remember. There was a reason he was the leader of the Decepticons and that Optimus needed that upgrade to defeat him. 

Now for Megatron, if it's him from the first movie, he might defeat Sentinel Prime with problems, if it's him from the second and third movie, he loses. He got weaker when he was revived, otherwise there was no reason why Optimus dominated him and 2 other decepticons at the same time.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Nov 9, 2011)

Soledad Eterna said:


> The Fallen wins. He had telekinesis and when he arrived he pretty much soloed the autobots if I remember. There was a reason he was the leader of the Decepticons and that Optimus needed that upgrade to defeat him.
> 
> Now for Megatron, if it's him from the first movie, he might defeat Sentinel Prime with problems, if it's him from the second and third movie, he loses. He got weaker when he was revived, otherwise there was no reason why Optimus dominated him and 2 other decepticons at the same time.



Quoted for the truth


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Nov 10, 2011)

Soledad Eterna said:


> The Fallen wins. He had telekinesis and when he arrived he pretty much soloed the autobots if I remember. There was a reason he was the leader of the Decepticons and that Optimus needed that upgrade to defeat him.
> 
> *Now for Megatron, if it's him from the first movie, he might defeat Sentinel Prime with problems, if it's him from the second and third movie, he loses. *He got weaker when he was revived, otherwise there was no reason why Optimus dominated him and 2 other decepticons at the same time.



It's Megatron from the original Movie.

And the worst part is that Megatron in RotF was intended to be _Galvatron _before they just left him as is


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 10, 2011)

the fallen kills them both really between the TK the space bridge and all his offensive capabilities


----------



## Taijukage (Nov 18, 2011)

Sentinel beat the crap out of Optimus whereas Optimus easily handled Megatron three times without taking that much damage. Only a Prime can beat Fallen so Sentinel is perfect for the job.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Nov 18, 2011)

Taijukage said:


> Sentinel beat the crap out of Optimus whereas *Optimus easily handled Megatron three times without taking that much damage.* Only a Prime can beat Fallen so Sentinel is perfect for the job.



Optimus was being _dominated _in the first film, what fight were you watching? The only reason it wasn't as violent was because Michael Bay hadn't realised that brutal and unnecessary dismemberment and violence is okay...cos they're robots.

The second and third don't matter because this is Movie 1 Megatron.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Nov 18, 2011)

Taijukage said:


> Sentinel beat the crap out of Optimus whereas Optimus easily handled Megatron three times without taking that much damage. Only a Prime can beat Fallen so Sentinel is perfect for the job.



Oh, you are referring to a weaker Megatron that was a pathetic piece of trash? First movie Megatron was manhandling Optimus like nobody's business, and this was a Megatron after being frozen for hundreds of years.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Nov 19, 2011)

Megatron before the nerfed him vs. Sentinel Prime would an amazing fight.

The Fallen wins this though. His powers are just to much.


----------



## Taijukage (Nov 19, 2011)

> Optimus was being dominated in the first film, what fight were you watching?


optimus was holding back to protect sam and the civillians. in the forest he didnt need to hold back as much so he beat everyone up. 



> First movie Megatron was manhandling Optimus like nobody's business


and causing no real damage. for example sentinel prime tore off optimus' arm.


----------



## Pacifista (Nov 19, 2011)

Explosion wins.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Nov 19, 2011)

Taijukage said:


> optimus was holding back to protect sam and the civillians. in the forest he didnt need to hold back as much so he beat everyone up.





Copy > Paste of what I said previously because you didn't bother to read it: The second and third don't matter because this is Movie 1 Megatron.

So after saying "One shall stand, one shall fall" he took it easy on him? 



Taijukage said:


> and causing no real damage. for example sentinel prime tore off optimus' arm.



Simply a difference in the level of violence between the Movies. RotF and DotM have far more graphic violence in them than the first Movie. It doesn't change the fact that Megatron punk'd Optimus.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 19, 2011)

> optimus was holding back to protect sam and the civillians.


this is actually a semi-valid argument

still Movie 1 Megs was boss


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Nov 19, 2011)

So... his argument is Optimus is a stupid twat that would rather let Megatron kill him and conquer the planet costing god knows how many lives rather than risking a few lives? Not a facepalm big enough.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 19, 2011)

he wasn't in danger of dying afaik

and was doing his best w/o tearing the city down (was it even evacuated ?)


still Movie 1 Megs > Prime


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Nov 19, 2011)

Bullshit he wasn't. If the fighters hadn't strafed Megatron Optimus would be dead.


----------



## Vault (Nov 19, 2011)

The power levels are retarded in the movies. 

The Fallen should be really be able to solo this.


----------



## Lishenron (Nov 19, 2011)

Pacifista said:


> Explosion wins.



I lol'd


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Nov 19, 2011)

Even Transformers Ride has Megatron in his damage self is more than a match for prime


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 19, 2011)

Fallen wins this the dude came on the field and wreck every thing up. 

Hopefully he takes Michael Bay kills Michael bay too before he gets started on TMNT.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Nov 19, 2011)

You may mean the Fallen. Sentinel is only a match for movie 1 Megatron, and that Megatron should be able to win with difficulty.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 19, 2011)

Soledad Eterna said:


> You may mean the Fallen. Sentinel is only a match for movie 1 Megatron, and that Megatron should be able to win with difficulty.



Sorry about that meant fallen, I honestly don't know about that sentiel is more a refine fighter than megatron .


----------

